# Happy Birthday, RunAround!



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Woo! 21st!! :cheers: 
arty: :gift: :birthday: 
:balloons: !HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :balloons:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright big 21...congrats....and Happy birthday..... :birthday: :birthday: :gift: arty: :balloons: :leap: :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Happy 21st Birthday Ashley!!! 

:cheers: :fireworks: :cheers: :fireworks: :cheers: :fireworks: :cheers: :fireworks:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy 21st Ashley!
Don't get too drunk.. :ROFL: 

:birthday: :birthday: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks! 

Well we sure got LOTS of snow last night so I need to help shovel out the cars before we can do anything today. And its Freezing out! 10F outside! *shivers* Thats ok, one of those liquor bottles from my secret santa will warm me up! :ROFL: :cheers:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

happy birthdy Ashely!!! :wahoo: 

arty: :birthday:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  arty: :balloons: :gift: :wahoo: Hope you have an awesome birthday Ashley!!! :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

HAPPY B'DAY!!!!!!!! Have a wonderful one!!! But don't have TOO much fun :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:shades: Happy Birthday . . . .what's it feel like to be 21? :stars: :balloons: :birthday: :gift: arty:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WAHOOOOOO :fireworks: :snowbounce: :birthday: Hope you have a FANTASTIC DAY!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

arty: Happy 21st :gift: Birthday Ashley!!! arty:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL, I'm not going too crazy.. tonight anyways. :ROFL: 

I'm going out to dinner with my mom and getting a margarita. My mom is making a cake for me right now! YUMMY!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

And I've gotten some AWESOME presents today!!! 

I got a sweatshirt with a Nigerian Dwarf on it!

Also got a microscope so I can do my own fecals now and the book called Goat Medicine!!! 

:wahoo:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol! Dream presents for a Goat addict!
:ROFL:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

:birthday: arty: :gift: Happy Birthday!!! :gift: arty: :birthday:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats really cool!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

PiccoloGoat said:


> lol! Dream presents for a Goat addict!
> :ROFL:


my thoughts exactly! :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW the BIG 21. Watch out everyone she is legal now. :slapfloor: 

I hope you had a wonderful day. So did you get carded when you ordered the Margaretta?

:birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :balloons: :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's been awesome!!!!!

No I didn't get carded! :ROFL: :slapfloor: First the lady said, "a virgin one right?" My mom was like no, it's her 21st b-day she wants a real one. :ROFL: 

BOY it was good though! Got a little buzzed thats for sure!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well she would have carded you if mom hadnt spilled the beans about the big day :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say Margaretta's are my weakness in the summer. NOTHING like a good cold one on a hot day. :thumbup: :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Mmm it was very good. But I know I couldn't have had more than one. I told my mom I was a very cheap date. :cheers:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome presents! Glad it was a good day =]


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> BOY it was good though! Got a little buzzed thats for sure!


Glad to hear you had a great time on your 21st! :cheers:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats and sounds like you had a great Birthday! :gift: :birthday:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, 21 years old.....I remember that birthday...time sure does fly by once you turn 18 though. I had a Margarita last Friday. It was my yearly drink. I'm not much of a drinker-but it did taste pretty darn good. I hope you had a wonderful day.


----------

